# homemade mosquito trap..



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*Homesteading Self Sufficiency Survival*


Homemade Mosquito Trap

Materials:

1 cup water
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 gram of yeast (1/7th typical packet)
2-liter plastic bottle

Directions:

1. Cut the plastic bottle in half.
2. Mix brown sugar with hot water. Let cool. When cold, pour in the bottom half of the bottle.
3. Add the yeast. No need to mix. It creates carbon dioxide, which attracts mosquitoes.
4. Place the funnel part, upside down, into the other half of the bottle, taping them together if desired.
5. Wrap the bottle with something black, leaving the top uncovered, and place it outside in an area away from your normal gathering area. *(Mosquitoes are also drawn to the color black.)*

Change the solution every 2 weeks for continuous control.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*ants go away SOLUTION*

BLOODY ANTS ARE HERE AGAIN.....

Homesteading Self Sufficiency Survival

Get Rid of Ants Solution

This is a great recipe for getting rid of the ants that come every spring and summer. 

Ingredients:
1 cup sugar
3 tablespoons boric acid
3 cups warm water

Directions:
1. Mix the sugar and boric acid thoroughly.
2. Add the warm water slowly to the dry mix while stirring until it is fully blended.
3. Store in a jar until ready to use.
4. When ready to use, stretch cotton or cotton balls so that they fit into a jar lid. Fill the lid, saturating the cotton to the top.
5. Place it in the location where it is needed - however be certain that you keep this solution away from children and animals!

You can find boric acid here: Amazon.com: Boric Acid Powder - 12 Oz: Health & Personal Care

This solution will keep for a long time. A good technique is to drip a drop or two over the edge of the lid to rest on the counter so the ants will find the solution sooner. It may take a while for them to find it, but find it they will. When they do, do not disturb them as they drink. They will take it back to the nest, killing the colony. They will be gone almost overnight.


----------



## Verinia (Apr 6, 2012)

I find chickens are great for eating ants, unfortunately they also eat my seedlings...


----------

